# Multiple Remote Medical Coding Job Openings



## layzaw@yahoo.com (Oct 27, 2012)

Job Title:  Remote Medical Coders - Multi-specialty




Medical Coder Specialties



Coding Denials, ER, OBGYN, Surgical, E/M, Neurology, Neurosurgery, Oncology, Hematology, Orthopedic & Pathology & Multi-specialties



We are hiring coders with at least three years' experience in various medical specialties and who are credentialed by the leading coding associations, AHIMA or AAPC. PT & FT to work at home.



Pay DOE.



Preferred credentials include RHIT, RHIA, CCS, CCS-P, CPC and CPC-H




Please only apply if you meet the qualifications and your resume must reflect your work experience.


To Apply:  Please email your resume to 

recruitermjol@gmail.com and note in the subject line - Attn: Medical Coder - Multi-specialty 



No attachments please unless its in a pdf. file. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------







Job Title:  Medical Coding Manager - RHIT



To Apply: Please submit resume with your qualifications reflecting our job description to recruitermjol@gmail.com  Attn: Medical Coding Manager



No attachments please unless its in a pdf. file. 



Overview:  This individual will be responsible for selecting, hiring, training, and managing a team of remote medical E/M coders who will be focused on coding medical records for multiple physicians across multiple sites.  This role will be home-based and have some flexibility of work schedule.



Responsibilities:



Management and Daily Operations



Hire coders, perform quality assurance on daily coding, provide feedback to coders, resolve any conflict or coding discrepancies with clients, coordinate coding for adequate coverage



Train coders on coding expectations to meet goals related to quality and productivity



Train coders on the functions of the ProCoder workflow system and on client specific guidelines



Collaborate with and give feedback to clients regarding coding and documentation guidelines



Provide information to CDI (clinical documentation improvement) training supervisor



Compliance



Direct clinical coding processes in a compliant and efficient manner



Ongoing quality assessment: perform daily QA, maintain the accuracy of coding performed



Develop reasonable productivity measures for coding medical records while balancing quality and compliance productivity



Assure codes are supported by provider documentation, initiate appropriate queries based on clinical documentation for accurate and reliable reimbursement



Ensure compliance with the OIG, CMS as well as state and federal regulations



Coding Knowledge and Skills



Must be proficient in ICD-9-CM, CPT and HCPCS coding systems



Must be knowledgeable and familiar with official coding guidelines



Must be proficient in coding outpatient physician services



Should be proficient or at least have some experience with inpatient physician services



Must have experience  in coding E/M across multiple specialties



Must be knowledgeable in medical terminology, anatomy and physiology, disease processes, and pharmacology drug names



Must have basic computer knowledge and familiarity with systems used in healthcare



Must have knowledge of electronic health record systems for applying codes and/or checking codes for accurate assignment based on provider documentation




Requirements:    



5+ years coding experience



Management and supervisory experience



Certified coder credentials - RHIT




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Denial Medical Coders



Please only apply if you meet the qualifications and your resume must reflect your work experience.


PT & FT to work at home. Pay DOE. You must be certified through AAPC or AHIMA - CCS, CPC, RHIT, RHIA with 3 yrs + experience.

Please email your resume to recruitermjol@gmail.com and note in the subject line - Attn: Denial Medical Coder - AAPC - No attachments please unless its in a pdf. file. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





We need multi-specialty remote medical coders, contract, 3 years experienced, credentialed, inpatient coders in the following specialties for a teaching facility.

NICU/PICU
Hematology/Oncology
ER
Nephrology
Cardiology

Inpatient
Orthopedics with E/M
Inpatient
Pathology
Radiology
E/M
OBGYN



Credentials - CCS, CPC, RHIT, RHIT - Passing our testing phase will be required before you are hired.



Location: Work At Home, Flexible Schedule



Position will start asap.



Pay: DOE & Negotiable



Please email your resume to recruitermjol@gmail.com


Attn: (Please note your preferred specialty that you have the experience in the subject line of your email.  



Please paste your resume into the body text of the email - No attachments.



Your resume must list your work history and experience in the listed coding fields we are seeking and your resume MUST reflect your experience.



Please only apply if you have the experienced and credentials


----------

